

Breaking Hard-Disk Encryption - buffer
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2012/12/breaking_hard-d.html

======
venomsnake
If we have memory dump it is easy to find the key. Nothing new.

Defenses are - never sleep the damn thing or hibernate just power off. And
make sure you do not have any DMA ports on the PC. And finally - hope you live
in a country where the cops are not proficient in thermorectal cryptoanalisys.

